# Trouble in Chevy Land!



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My O1 Chevy Tahoe Z-71 4x4 had a slight grinding noise the other day. I took it to the dealer and found the rear differential bearings flaking apart. All bearings/seals replaced, and had the rotors turned. My warranty period is over, and I paid just under $1,000 to get it back.







(40,000 miles) I asked the Tech if it could have been caused by towing a trailer. He said most likely it was a defective bearing. Who knows.

Any other TAHOE owners having troubles with anything? This is not my first problem!

Bad coil
OnStar system modules replaced
Power steering pump replaced
Belt tensioner replaced
Belt replaced
Front seat belts replaced
Rear dome light replaced
Leather seat covering replaced
Ground effects loose, reattached
This isn't everything either. Just what I remember now. Anyone have similar problems?

I'm ready to sell.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Jolly,
Sorry to hear it- American cars/trucks are the best and the worst. On the plus side, nobody builds 'em like that. On the minus side, nobody builds 'em like that. We just bought a Toyota, but the next one is just as likely to be a Tahoe. Go figure.
Kevin P.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

My Silverado puked out (most) of a tranny by 18K, so I know what you mean. Well, almost; I didn't have to pay for anything because it was still under warranty, but with the amount of trouble I've had with this truck it might be my last from The Big Three. I'm just getting too old to deal with this stuff...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Had our share also http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=1189
We've also had to replace 3 window regulators, two were under warranty, one wasn't.

We love our truck, but I'm not sure how long we can afford to keep it









We plan on keeping it as long as we reasonably can.

I told my wife, toyota or nissan next.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Haven't had any problems with the rear yet, but just before my Canadian trip, I brought the Avalanche into the dealer because I could hear the wear indicators on the front brakes, (at 19,000 miles!) They replaced all four rotors, with new pads for $0.00. Service writer told me that the rotors were delaminating and piting, and that is what caused the pads to wear so quickly.

Hope that if it happens again, it is before the warranty is out.!

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

At first, they thought the noise was the rotors. (rusting) They turned them and that wasn't it. Paid for it anyway.


----------



## fordhookfarmer (Jun 11, 2004)

We have 60,000 miles, plus, on our Tahoe. No problems, only oil changes and new tires at 55,ooo miles. Sorry to hear your bad luck. We have several Silveradoes on the ranch and they have been problem free also.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Ford...
I think it's just MY LUCK. My OUTBACK was problem ridden, and so is my tow vehicle! That's not my only bad luck either...
I lost half my house and belongings in 1997's FLOOD OF THE MILLENIUM!
It was a 500 year flood...and I was unfortunate enough to live here when it hit! Maybe my next camping trip to the casino RV PARK is futile!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

runs in three's Pete,

bad trailer, bad tahoe and the flood, you're due for some good things now
















Mike


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Man Pete I'm sorry to hear about that, between the camper issues and your Tahoe you've been through the wringer. Hope the luck starts a changing soon for you.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

NDJollyMon,

I can relate to your situation. At least you were able to make it to your local dealer. Check out my post in the "Camping" forum. It explains what happen to me and my '02 Z71 Suburban in the Rockies.

Problematic Trip To Colorado

Did you try calling GM customer service to see if they would give you any relief? That was the first thing I did. It saved me $2,400 for the repair of my rear end. I was 7,000 miles out of warranty at 43,000 miles. They spoke to all of the service departments involved and concluded that the problem began prior to my warranty expiring.

I am sure it is not too late to try and get reimbursed for some if not all of the money you paid for the repair. Especially if the service dept told you it was probably a defective bearing.

Shoot me an email if you want to talk more off-line.

Dan

P.S. my laundry list of repairs is not as long as yours, but I also had to have my power steering pump replaced as well as my master cylinder and all four rotors and pads. All of this before I even started towing with it. It's a soccer mom's car for crying out loud!!!!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Thanks...I'm checking into it.


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

My Avalanche has 45k on it and the pinion and carrier bearings failed. I took it 
to the chevy dealer, big mistake. $1100 to replace the bearings. I 
told them to seal it back up I was coming to get it. A local mechanic 
quoted a price of $400 for the bearings. Since he is so cheap I am 
going to have him install 4.10 gears also. Chevy charged me $247 just to 
inspect the rear end. This included 3 quarts of fluid at $26 a quart, 
so beware. Get your rear diff. checked before it goes out of 
warranty. Still love the Avalance, but have never had a vehicle that lost 
bearings period.
I am going to get in touch with Chevrolets customer service department.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

jscotb,

Before you have the work done at the non-GM shop, be sure to see if you can't get it covered under warranty with GM customer service. I would point out the fact that you have seen all of these posts on this web site and believe it is a design / materials flaw from when the truck was built and that you deserve to have it repaired at no cost.

I cannot believe how many people have had the same thing fail on the same rear ends at the same mileage (mid 40K miles). They should have a recall on this. The only reason they don't is that they figure dopes like us will just pay out the $1k to $2K because it is out of warranty.

Have you owned any other GM products. If so, be sure to point this out to customer service. This will carry a lot of weight, especially if you tell them that unless you are satisfied, you will not buy another GM product.

I think your chances are good that you will get some relief from GM if not toatally pay for the repair. They did mine when I was out of warranty at 44K miles.

If you would like to discuss this further off-line, shoot me an email.

Good Luck,
Dan


----------



## jscotb (Apr 10, 2004)

Dan, Thanks for the advice, but I already had the truck repaired. Had to have it as it is a daily driver. I am going to approach Gm with this. At the Avalanche web site there are many post of bearing\ problems. I hope they will do something. I was so angry with chevy when I left the dealership that I couldn't see straight. 
We shall see. 
Scott


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Contact them BEFORE you get scared and sell your vehicle! GM was going to reimburse me for my differential...until I told them I had sold it the week before. I said I couldn't rely on it, nor afford to keep it with out a warranty. I got rid of it. I've always owned GM products, and was contemplating buying another Chevy. (half true) They offered me a $1000 off a new Chevy, but no reimbursement. The LOYALTY clause was out the window when I sold it. It didn't matter that I still have 2 other Chevy's in my yard right now.

Live and learn. I should have called them right away, but was too wrapped up in the trade.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That they were willing to re-imburse you show that they know there is a problem, and they are trying to correct matters. On my 1993 K1500, I needed to have the transmission shift mechanism rebuilt, at a cost of $1400 parts and labor. My dealer was very apologetic, and took as much off of the repair as he could, but since GM was not going to pay him for the repair, .....







he couldn't do it for free. He actually felt that GM should have payed for the repair, as there was a service bulletin issued on it, but no recall. He (the service manager) recommeded I contact GM for further action. After corrosponding with GM customer service, and several others at GM, including the President and CEO of the corporation, I got the great kiss off. If it wasn't for the loyalty to a customer by the dealer, I would not have bought another GM product.

There are good dealers out there, you just have to find them.

Tim


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Scott,

Let me know how it turns out. Good Luck.

Dan


----------

